# Central New Jersey



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Had some new work thrown my way in the past week in Ocean and Monmouth counties.
Any plow guys still looking for work?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

throw it my way... pm me


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Still looking for one sub northern Ocean.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Bump,
Sorry,
Someone sent me an email last week the day before I went on a Hunting trip. 
Please get back to me
Tim


----------



## shade tree (Nov 30, 2008)

still looking for subs in monmouth / ocaen?


----------



## dannyslawn (Oct 29, 2007)

Shade tree, were are you located in monmouth county? We might need another sub. We are waiting on a few more bids and should know by this Friday.


----------



## shade tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I am out of Freehold


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Shade tree I am still possibly in need of one more truck. Send me an e-mail with your 
phone number. [email protected] or you can call me Fri after 830 am 732-684-1525


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

i live in ocean township, but got a shop in toms river.. can be anywhere between there..i gave up snowplowing a few years ago, but im thinking about going out in one of the trucks to make some extra cash.. ya still looking for someone? 

joe


----------

